# What is your personal "best" piece?



## Kaluna (May 3, 2011)

A thread to boost egos, and revive really great old work that deserves some looking at.
Since "best" can be subjective, just try your best to pick a piece that you feel you put a lot of effort into and can feel proud od. Show one or two if you can't decide. It good to have humility, but it's also good to recognize when you've done a good job.
So show me what you've got!~






Mine is from an art class that I took a year ago. It was a kind of art completely out of my 'comfort zone' and really challenged me. I haven't done anything like it since but will be taking life drawing next semester to try to keep working on my realism skills. This wasn't drawn from a picture, but rather a jean jacket pinned up on a board in front of me.


----------



## Zydala (May 3, 2011)

Probably my final foundations piece I'm working on right now. I kind of have to finish it first to actually show it though


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 3, 2011)

Dunno if I have a best piece, I never feel any of them are.





http://d.facdn.net/art/arshesnei/1242257348.arshesnei_frasermct.jpg

This one was fun and so are "apples" in just terms of media demos


----------



## Aden (May 3, 2011)

I have like five to pick from V), but I'd say this one because it flowed out the easiest - I actually had fun making it. It's not very complicated, but I feel that I was able to communicate what I wanted to with less holding me back than other pieces because I just decided to throw out the things that made me dislike making art for the time being and just focus on something that was a joy to paint. Art being fun to make. What a concept.





​


\Pretentious use of tag, activate!

Edit: I actually can't decide between that and this one. Once I thought about it, I realized I got about the same enjoyment out of painting both of them.​


----------



## Xenke (May 3, 2011)

Mine's a photograph, I'm not sure it's welcome here. Besides, I don't have a digital copy on me ATM.



Aden said:


> \Pretentious use of tag, activate!​




Bitchhhh.​


----------



## Aden (May 3, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Mine's a photograph, I'm not sure it's welcome here.



Why wouldn't it be?



> Bitchhhh.


 
ilu2


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 3, 2011)

Aden said:


> Edit: I actually can't decide between that and this one. Once I thought about it, I realized I got about the same enjoyment out of painting both of them.


 
Prefer the one you posted but both are nice.
I am pretty sure I fav'd that one but maybe not?
Oh I didn't
But now I hhaavvee <:

Also I guess the best thing I ever drew (that I remember) is probably your avatar. Which is very very convenient.
It just turned out more nicely than my other rubbish.
I've never spent more than a day on something and I'll never be able to make myself to.
EVER


----------



## Taralack (May 3, 2011)

a background I did for a commission, I much prefer it without the two characters in front. 

As far as backgrounds go it's still not that good, but it was a huge step for me as I'd never done something that complicated before. 

I'm also working on something similar, but haven't gotten around to finishing it yet.


----------



## FireFeathers (May 3, 2011)

At least for now, but it changes pretty often. I'm always striving to top myself.


----------



## Xenke (May 3, 2011)

Aden said:


> Why wouldn't it be?


 
Because sometimes artists are snobs. :C

Also, now I really _really_ can post anything, because my desktop HD is in a bag. I'll try to remember when I get home.


----------



## Aaros (May 3, 2011)

Aden said:


> [epic art]


 
Holy crap that's amazing.

I think this is probably the best thing I've drawn:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5571162

however it gives me pain to look at because it is full of mistakes and it isn't even finished yet. 
This drawing is the one that's the least of an eyesore to me, even though I didn't spend nearly as much time on it as anything else:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5530681


----------



## Deo (May 3, 2011)

Curse you all and your ability to figure out this damnable digital things and make digital art! >:I
GIMP HOW DO WORK? Y U NO WORK WIF MY MOUSE?






Traditional all the way bby.


----------



## Kaluna (May 3, 2011)

FireFeathers said:


> -awesome picture here-
> 
> At least for now, but it changes pretty often. I'm always striving to top myself.


 Wowow! That is really great, I love the face!

*0*


----------



## Icky (May 4, 2011)

FAF is trying to pressure me into picking up my pencil again :c


----------



## Heimdal (May 4, 2011)

I have two best works at the moment. The first one is a traditional oil painting: http://heimdal00.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d1718mt
If I have to paint anything on canvas, it's gonna be abstractions. I don't know why, I just enjoy the process.

The second is a digital painting: http://heimdal00.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d2o2e6o
Honestly, the part of it I like most is the tree to the side, and the background associated to it.

Too many digital artists around these parts. Your traditional works are awesome, Deo.


----------



## Aden (May 4, 2011)

Heimdal said:


> I have two best works at the moment. The first one is a traditional oil painting: http://heimdal00.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d1718mt
> If I have to paint anything on canvas, it's gonna be abstractions. I don't know why, I just enjoy the process.


 
I don't know what it is about that that makes me love it, but I really do


----------



## FireFeathers (May 4, 2011)

> Too many digital artists around these parts




Ffft, not all digital artists ONLY do digital art.  Ironically, really good digital art tends to look like traditional art.



Spliff Kitten said:


> Wowow! That is really great, I love the face!
> 
> *0*



 Thank you!


----------



## Deo (May 4, 2011)

Heimdal said:


> Too many digital artists around these parts. Your traditional works are awesome, Deo.


 I wouldn't say too many, since digital art is better viewed on a web based medium than traditional, and since furry is more of an internet culture... yeah.
But I love love love traditional.
And loathe loathe loathe computers.
Seriously how do I do _anything_ in this accursed Gimp/Photoshop/Illustrator?


----------



## Kaluna (May 4, 2011)

I don't think I'll ever be as comfortable with my tablet as I will with my pencil.
Traditional work is more rewarding my my opinion too, because you get to hold it and feel it.

However, there's nothing like "undo"......


----------



## Heimdal (May 4, 2011)

FireFeathers said:
			
		

> Ffft, not all digital artists ONLY do digital art.





Deo said:


> I wouldn't say too many, since digital art is better viewed on a web based medium than traditional, and since furry is more of an internet culture... yeah.


 
It was more of a lead-in to say that traditional works are (understandably) less common here, and I love your traditional works in part for that reason.



			
				Aden said:
			
		

> I don't know what it is about that that makes me love it, but I really do



Thanks, man! You have photo-realist landscapes down awesomely. With that painting I was initially going for that and doing poorly, but luckily I defaulted into something else that worked better for me.


----------



## Kaluna (May 4, 2011)

This is my best digital piece...I think.






It was the first time I attempted a full character with my tablet....still need much work on this coloring style though.


----------



## Saeto15 (May 4, 2011)

I think mine is this one, anatomy errors and all.  I just like the colouring, lol.

Digital artist representin'. 8)


----------



## Seas (May 4, 2011)

Probably this one.


----------



## Taralack (May 4, 2011)

Saeto15 said:


> I think mine is this one, anatomy errors and all.  I just like the colouring, lol.
> 
> Digital artist representin'. 8)


 
I've always liked this piece of yours dude, though I have to say it looks better as a sig. XP 

I mourned the day you changed your sigpic.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 4, 2011)

Shield your eyes (SFW):
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5140807


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 4, 2011)

Heimdal said:


> Too many digital artists around these parts.


 
Not really. I can do both. There aren't too many digital artists there are a lot of traditional ones too but people don't look for them. There are actually a lot of anthropomorphic works I've seen that are traditional.


----------



## Saeto15 (May 4, 2011)

Toraneko said:


> I've always liked this piece of yours dude, though I have to say it looks better as a sig. XP
> 
> I mourned the day you changed your sigpic.



Aww, thanks.    I still have that sig and I'll probably change it back eventually.  I just needed a change in scenery.


----------



## Kaluna (May 6, 2011)

I really love digital painting and traditional painting. Unfortunately, they're both my weak points. I'm better with pastels than paints.
XP


----------



## Deo (May 6, 2011)

Spliff Kitten said:


> I really love digital painting and traditional painting. Unfortunately, they're both my weak points. I'm better with pastels than paints.
> XP


 OIL PAINT IS AMAZING
I love it so. My teacher who taught me to paint was such a hard ass. he put an apple on some clothe, and every day I would paint the apple and fabric on a scrap of canvas, every day from a slightly different angle annoying, but it paid off to see the change as I rotated around it. (and we had to change the apple twice before it became to rotted). So the scraps were neat because you could watch the slow rot of the apple. I think I'll do that again some day.


----------



## Jw (May 6, 2011)

I had a few faves, luckily I scanned them a while back... None are furry though. all are traditional charcoal or pencil.

They change often with my skills, but I will try and be fair for now...
http://jwmd2.deviantart.com/art/Skull-Halftone-Study-182098756?q=gallery%3Ajwmd2%2F25051153&qo=8
http://jwmd2.deviantart.com/art/Mother-and-Child-182786530?q=gallery%3Ajwmd2%2F25051153&qo=7
http://jwmd2.deviantart.com/art/Anatomy-Study-187560798?q=gallery%3Ajwmd2%2F25051153&qo=6


----------



## Saracide (May 7, 2011)

creatively, i think this: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5432155


----------



## Xenke (May 9, 2011)

I finally took a picture of the picture.

I'll try to find a digital copy later.


----------



## HidesHisFace (May 10, 2011)

I can't really tell which of my works is the best, I'm always trying to get better and better with every single new serious work (not counting relatively fast drawings), though I have two works that  I really love:
First one is the portrait of the Empress - literally the biggest of my works (A3 format giant). This is one of my favorites because of the emotional and, let's say, spiritual reasons. NSFW due to nudity, though I tried to keep it as tasteful as possible:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4434463/

The second one is the portrait of Aranya - one of my favourite characters, lovable but very insecure young Shata'lin female with a ton of emotional problems and kind of inferiority complex. SFW:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5247209


----------



## KenJKitsune (May 17, 2011)

This was my drawing class final from about a year or so ago. We had to pick an artist or art style of our choice and go from there. I chose the artwork of 19th century landscape artist Hiroshige Utagawa. 

Six hours...start to finish...no breaks. The scanner butchered the grey-scale a bit though...

I'd still call this one of, if not, my personal best.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3303604/


----------



## OxfordTweed (May 17, 2011)

I've been working on this thing since about February, and will probably never finish it, but I think it qualifies.

http://fav.me/d3f2x9n


There are some fairly terrible errors, but I can't be bothered to care right now. I am apathy man when it comes to art, lately.


----------



## Frokusblakah (May 18, 2011)

Hrmmm, personal best.  I'd have to say this one is my best piece:

http://www.furaffinity.net/full/5217525/

But I'm torn between that and another one I did.  The other I just like because I thought it worked out really well as a whole with multiple characters, but as far as pretty to look at, I'll have to go with the one I just linked.



Zeddish said:


> I've been working on this thing since about  February, and will probably never finish it, but I think it qualifies.
> 
> http://fav.me/d3f2x9n



I really like the background .  lots of detail.  He looks great too but since I stink at backgrounds, I'm really drawn the detail in yours, I really like the whole overall piece!


----------



## Zoetrope (May 18, 2011)

I think this would be my best piece: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4936418/ / http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4937281/


----------



## Thaily (May 18, 2011)

Hrmm, maybe this one? http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5341603/


----------

